
Ask HN: Great Product Managers to follow? - soneca
I want to learn by example more about Product Management.<p>Any recommendations of great PMs that are active on twitter&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;etc?
======
jpster
Merci Grace. She's the former director of product for Slack and founder of
Women in Product. She takes takes special interest in mentoring PMs who are
women and people of color.

[https://twitter.com/merci](https://twitter.com/merci)

[https://byrslf.co/what-i-talk-about-when-i-talk-about-
women-...](https://byrslf.co/what-i-talk-about-when-i-talk-about-women-in-
product-ea93d8de656d)

~~~
soneca
Thanks! I am a soft dev, considering a transition to PM in one or two years,
so I just want follow good people for now. I am man, but the leader of Product
in my startup is a woman, I sent her these links. I think it is a great
opportunity. She is young and awesome, a good mentorship can make her even
more incredible

~~~
q-base
I am a soft dev as well, although freelance, and plan on transitioning to
management or focus on a startup. Product manager was one of my thoughts - but
what is your thoughts behind it - why that route?

~~~
soneca
I became a web dev just last year (at 37yo), before that I had worked with
startups (marketing and as a founder). So I always was interested in creating
and improving digital products.

I am pretty happy with the day-to-day activities of a software developer, but
I miss talking to customers, creating spreadsheets and reports to reach
business decisions, understand how a product solves a problem, etc.

I am still not sure about the transition, but I would like to learn from other
people about it.

~~~
jczhang
Hey, I'm also a software dev interested in transitioning to PM as well. As I
understand it, you'll have to do it either internally, via an MBA, or have
someone else maybe who is already a PM / senior PM help you get in. That's my
thoughts anyways.

------
amorphid
Not sure if this is directly related, but patio11 (@patio11?) has a popular
blog which talks a lot about building a company. He talks a lot about building
products & companies, so you might find some of his content useful:
[https://www.kalzumeus.com](https://www.kalzumeus.com)

Maybe you also ask him directly if he has any suggestions:
[https://www.kalzumeus.com/standing-
invitation/](https://www.kalzumeus.com/standing-invitation/)

~~~
amorphid
A couple more suggestions:

\- Find company's with products you like, track down the product people at
those company's, and then dig up their blogs/twitters/whatever (pro tip: focus
on companies with a product/environment similar to the environment in which
you intend to be around product management)

\- Reddit can be an amazing resource, too:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Areddit.com+product+ma...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Areddit.com+product+management)

------
rajacombinator
There’s no need to study product managers, just study great products.

~~~
fairpx
Can go both ways. Sometimes certain pm’s have been through bad experiences
which can be better learnings than looking at their good results.

